# Yellow cedar burl, Blackwood and brass



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Acquired a real nice piece of stabilized yellow cedar burl, and had to do another solid brass capped call. Couldn't think of anything to pair it with other then a nice piece of African Blackwood. I haven't posted it to any of my social networks yet cause I'm still trying to decide if I want to keep it for myself. Let me know what y'all think!

Thanks,

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! That is very near my favorite, the ABW and antler one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2014)

That's a winner, for certain! If I were you, that would be going in my personal collection. There would be no way I could bring myself to sell something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Sprung said:


> That's a winner, for certain! If I were you, that would be going in my personal collection. There would be no way I could bring myself to sell something like that.



That's why I'm hesitant to post it. I've got some customers that may tempt me lol


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Wow! That is very near my favorite, the ABW and antler one.



The Blackwood antler one was something else! But this one still has me with the eyes and color combo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> That's why I'm hesitant to post it. I've got some customers that may tempt me lol



If I had the kind of money that I'm sure a call like that could easily bring, I'd try to tempt you - and I don't even hunt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2014)

For real I think that's as good as you have some except for my call you made

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

WwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoW!!!!

Andrew that has to be a blue ribbon effort. Red Ribbon in Canada. IOW 1st place either side.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> WwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoW!!!!
> 
> Andrew that has to be a blue ribbon effort. Red Ribbon in Canada. IOW 1st place either side.



Can it just be purple and we call it and international ribbon? 

Thanks so much by the way!

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes you just started something - planted it in my mind in fact do not forget that Purple Ribbon suggestion. Great idea it will be indigenous to wood barter. It is literally already written down on my WB to-do list which is extremely long and may take a while to implement but ask anyone I am slow but I always eventually get-r-done. Thank you for the suggestion. Heck we may even call it the Hadden Hailer's Purple Ribbon Award. I have no reservation in saying this call is a very good one by which to set a standard.

To wit . . . . _Call of the Month_ as voted on by call makers?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Apr 12, 2014)

I love that you shape the brass. It really looks like a cohesive design. Very nice call. Any chance any of you guys are gonna make a bunch of calls and come here to sell them? Doesn't seem like hardly anyone here sells at the gun shows. I just don't understand it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I love that you shape the brass. It really looks like a cohesive design. Very nice call. Any chance any of you guys are gonna make a bunch of calls and come here to sell them? Doesn't seem like hardly anyone here sells at the gun shows. I just don't understand it.



I agree - I rarely use calls when I hunt except duck calls and I haven't hunted duck in years, but I would pay a handsome price for this call just to own it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2014)

A beauty !!! AWESOME piece of YCB !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes you just started something - planted it in my mind in fact do not forget that Purple Ribbon suggestion. Great idea it will be indigenous to wood barter. It is literally already written down on my WB to-do list which is extremely long and may take a while to implement but ask anyone I am slow but I always eventually get-r-done. Thank you for the suggestion. Heck we may even call it the Hadden Hailer's Purple Ribbon Award. I have no reservation in saying this call is a very good one by which to set a standard.
> 
> To wit . . . . _Call of the Month_ as voted on by call makers?



Please by no means use me as a benchmark! There are tons of great call makers/artist on here. Judging calls is such a subjective thing, and honestly looks don't mean squat if they don't function properly and sound good. Calls are like women, some like loud ones that sound like they've eaten rocks there whole life, some like quiet ones that draw you in, some like real slim girls, some like girls with some nice curves! It's all subjective, so I'm not sure it can be judged in the same fashion a vases, pen, or any of the other amazing creations that come from all the great artist on this forum. 

Sorry, I rambled a bit but just my two cents.

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2014)

beutifull piece Andrew to nice to hunt with though. definite shelf call ---awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I love that you shape the brass. It really looks like a cohesive design. Very nice call. Any chance any of you guys are gonna make a bunch of calls and come here to sell them? Doesn't seem like hardly anyone here sells at the gun shows. I just don't understand it.



Colorado is a little far, but usps runs to there!

Thanks for the kind words!

Andrew


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Andrew I agree with everything you said. But you have been a great benchmark in more ways than call making. I will respect your wishes and just call it the

_Wood Barter Call of the Month Purple Ribbon Award *_

Thanks for the suggestion it was a pun on your part but I immediately saw it as a great thing for all you call makers and the forum in general. We have so many call makers here and so much talent in that pool. Haven't you noticed how many non-call makers - turners AND flat workers - who are inspirrd by you guys and how many members trade for and buy calls from y'all that don't even hunt?





* (aka The Hadden Hailer Award) :-D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Andrew I agree with everything you said. But you have been a great benchmark in more ways than call making. I will respect your wishes and just call it the
> 
> _Wood Barter Call of the Month Purple Ribbon Award *_
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more, and honestly I think a lot of us call makers have been influenced by the rest of the board. Honestly regardless of the piece or the purpose, wood folks are wood folks!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Please by no means use me as a benchmark! There are tons of great call makers/artist on here. Judging calls is such a subjective thing, and honestly looks don't mean squat if they don't function properly and sound good. Calls are like women, some like loud ones that sound like they've eaten rocks there whole life, some like quiet ones that draw you in, some like real slim girls, some like girls with some nice curves! It's all subjective, so I'm not sure it can be judged in the same fashion a vases, pen, or any of the other amazing creations that come from all the great artist on this forum.
> 
> Sorry, I rambled a bit but just my two cents.
> 
> Andrew


I'm guessing you like curves, judging by the shape of your calls

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't let Andrew's humbleness back you down, Kevin. This call is as good as they get, a phenomenal combination of beautiful wood and Andrew's creative genius. And for anyone wondering, his calls sound even better than they look. He deserves all the kudos in this thread, including the purple ribbon, along with a few more. I'd be honored for my calls to be judged against his standard, thpugh they really don't belong in the same conversation. What makes it even better is that Andrew is the kind of person he is... he'll be embarassed by the entire discussion.

Andrew - as I told you earlier, unbelievablw work on this call. It belongs in your cabinet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## myingling (Apr 12, 2014)

Great work ,,,That's a keeper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Don't let Andrew's humbleness back you down, Kevin. This call is as good as they get, a phenomenal combination of beautiful wood and Andrew's creative genius. And for anyone wondering, his calls sound even better than they look. He deserves all the kudos in this thread, including the purple ribbon, along with a few more. I'd be honored for my calls to be judged against his standard, thpugh they really don't belong in the same conversation. What makes it even better is that Andrew is the kind of person he is... he'll be embarassed by the entire discussion.
> 
> Andrew - as I told you earlier, unbelievablw work on this call. It belongs in your cabinet.



Henry, the great thing about what we've done is we both have equally great respect for each other's work! You are the artist I strive to be, and apparently (although I'm not sure why) you seem to really like my calls. It's a respect game, and a whole lot of what drives most call makers, are a healthy group of people that push us. Whether it's through compliments from our peers, or our customers, or a both; we strive to make something that sets us apart. You have pushed me, even before we knew each other your calls drove this new design I've done, and for that thank you!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

Andrew that is another amazing piece yes I must hate you more now . You are right in good makers influencing others and the work here has done so with mine. I also understand not wanting an award named after you I wouldn't feel right about that myself shows a lot of class for you to say so. You are also correct in judging I won many an award not because I might of had the best piece but knew what the judges wanted to see and it was simple to do a good piece but in a style they liked. Others were just as good as mine but the judges would not give awards to a style they didn't enjoy. Not right but I saw it for many years when I competed some to my benefit and other times to the other person not at every show but at too many.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Andrew this is a beautiful call. You are a true artisan.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 13, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Andrew that is another amazing piece yes I must hate you more now . You are right in good makers influencing others and the work here has done so with mine. I also understand not wanting an award named after you I wouldn't feel right about that myself shows a lot of class for you to say so. You are also correct in judging I won many an award not because I might of had the best piece but knew what the judges wanted to see and it was simple to do a good piece but in a style they liked. Others were just as good as mine but the judges would not give awards to a style they didn't enjoy. Not right but I saw it for many years when I competed some to my benefit and other times to the other person not at every show but at too many.


I couldn't agree with you more! The deeper I get into call making the more I am driven by quality, consistence and appearance! Yeah I can make a standard burnt hedge call, but it's going to be the best burnt hedge you've ever seen! I started off call making with a dream of starting a comp at. One with a pro staff and contacts all over the country. Well the staff thing fell through cause I'm not a baby sitter, and I have contacts all over the country but not because of staff. Because of customer service and a drive to make awesome calls. Thanks to everyone on here who pushes to see more, who's just getting started and wants info, and people who just like to see good work! That's why we do it, it's not the money or the fame, it's the satisfaction at the end of the day with a good product and something someone can be proud of!

Damn. I believe I just got all mushy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 13, 2014)

Gotta stop hitting the sauce so early, you sappy SOB!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Gotta stop hitting the sauce so early, you sappy SOB!


Nail + head = boom lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I hope to achieve the quality craftsmanship in my calls that Andrew, Mac, senc, and ghost (I apologize that I don't know your names... And my phone won't show me) have in theirs... And there are others here as well.

My calls sound good, which is really the important part, but the looks really lack in comparison. 

What I love about this hobby is that all the callmakers I have interacted with have been nothing short of extremely helpful in getting started. I made my first trade with a callmaker last week... A burnt hedge pot for an acrylic duck call. To have that guy ask me to trade was humbling, but also made me quite nervous. I probably sanded and buffed that call 53 times haha.

I made my first duck call Thursday night. It looked terrible, and sounded worse, but the fact that it made a duck sound at all made me smile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 13, 2014)

If I had to guess......maybe a $200 call, or maybe a few dollars more?


Scott (hard to keep keeping stuff) B


----------



## mmaloney (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

